# 3-year old sizes



## hudakore (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm knitting a cardigan for a 3-1/2 y.o. little girl but I want to surprise her and her mom. I have nothing here to use for possible measurements so....If anyone has an average sized little girl (or boy), what is the circumference of the chest, the length of the chest from shoulder to waist and arm length? I appreciate any help here.


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

hi from jane in uk. hope u can judge on my sizings here as i am going off the d/k(8ply)weight we use here and it says needles are usa 3 and 6 so i hope that will help u . i have pattern here for 2-3 and 4-5 and will give u both and u can then see in ur minds eye which u think she most like but i would go for 2nd size as shewill grow into it rather than it just fit er now and she soon grows too big for it .
2-3 age is for CHEST22" neck to cast on edge13 1/2" SLEEVE9"
4-5 age is for CHEST24" neck to cast on edge15 1/2" SLEEVE10 1/2" hope this helps u and happy knitting


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

here is a link to sizing knitted items

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/sizing.html

On the left size you can choose

baby, child, women's, men's,hats and foot sizes

hope this helps


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I might also suggest you go for a slightly larger size... kids grow FAST! Just speaking from experience w/ my own kids and grandson (who outgrows my sweaters faster than I can bind them off LOL)


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

Ask what size clothes ahe wears. Then go to the store and measure theirs! I have used this for chest and hood measurements. Then I add a bit to the sleeves and hem so they fit longer.
Wouldn't it be a luxury to knit lots of children's garments, each to fit beautifully, even if only for a short time?
I knit a Rowan Denim for my 6- yr-old grand, and, when visiting, I saw that his favorite part is to chew on the cuffs! I told him it took me a long time to knit it and, that while I could fix it if he chewed through it, I didn't wish to. I really see that he doesn't realize when he's got it in his mouth. Sigh. I guess this is payback for the sweater my mom knit me, and when it was fairly new, I jumped out of an apple tree and snagged out the whole 
back.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Go to the Goodwill store and check out clothes of the size, like maybe a 4 or 4T if she is 3 1/2. You cn then compare for shoulders etc. I bought a sweat shirt to make a sweater for a child. After all little ones were past that age/size, I re-donated it back.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

While shopping at the store I picked up a top for $1.00 and a pair of pants for $2.00 in my gr-daughters size. In my case, I traced it out and made a pattern for sewing. I knitted a cardigan using the same measurements. As it happened, she came over and dropped juice all over her top and pants!!! Grandma to the rescue with her $3.00 outfit!!! She got to keep the outfit and wore it for another few months - always on the lookout for more bargains for her and the boys! Works great....but remember they do grow very very very fast!!


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Lion Brand Yarn pattern library has many sweater patterns . You will have to go thru the patterns to find the ones with indiviual measurements and diagrams for the sizes they start at newborne and up to 2-3 yrs or larger !


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

trammyjane is correct. I just measured my 4 yr old GD and she measured exactly 24" in the chest. My 3 yr old grandson measured 22"


----------

